
Remote pair programming - pius
http://andrzejonsoftware.blogspot.com/2008/02/remote-pair-programming.html
======
shimon
I do this all the time, either with screen or vnc. Even if you're not a
believer in pair programming, it's a great option for debugging, code reviews,
and training new people.

------
parbo
Interesting. I suppose NetMeeting would work for a Windows environment. Not as
easy to step in and take over the "keyboard" with that setup though.

